# Cuisance al Bayern, è ufficiale!



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Agosto 2019)

Dopo Coutinho e Perisic altro colpo in casa Bayern, che con una trattativa lampo si aggiudica Michael Cuisance dal Borussia Monchengladbach per 12 milioni di euro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Agosto 2019)

Forte, molto forte


----------



## Raryof (18 Agosto 2019)

Scusate ma noi chi prendiamo?


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Scusate ma noi chi prendiamo?



Chiedi a Mendes o a Gazidis se ha smesso di fare gli interessi di Elliott su questioni legate ad altri clubs.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dopo Coutinho e Perisic altro colpo in casa Bayern, che con una trattativa lampo si aggiudica Michael Cuisance dal Borussia Monchengladbach per 12 milioni di euro.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dopo Coutinho e Perisic altro colpo in casa Bayern, che con una trattativa lampo si aggiudica Michael Cuisance dal Borussia Monchengladbach per 12 milioni di euro.



In Bundes funziona così. 
A cose normali uno come Cuisance, tra i principali talenti del calcio francese, costerebbe 40 milioni ma se lo vuole il Bayern magicamente lo pagano 12.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dopo Coutinho e Perisic altro colpo in casa Bayern, che con una trattativa lampo si aggiudica Michael Cuisance dal Borussia Monchengladbach per 12 milioni di euro.


Bel talento, molto interessante. Poi a quel prezzo è una scommessa che ci sta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Forte, molto forte





Raryof ha scritto:


> Scusate ma noi chi prendiamo?



12 milioni, una cifra ridicola, praticamente parte a fine mercato. Si parla di stipendio da meno di 2 milioni + bonus. 

Io non ci credo mai che a luglio la condizioni dell'operazione sarebbero state tanto diverse, è assurdo che abbiamo perso un mese dietro a VERETOUT e non si è andati a prendere questo ragazzo qui. 

Sembra proprio che si lavori in malafede.. Spero sia "solo" incompetenza o inesperienza iniziale. Eppure Massara un profilo del genere dovrebbe conoscerlo in quanto francese. 

Davvero non me ne capacito, era perfetto per noi. Tecnica sopraffina abbinata a un ritmo di gioco ad alte frequenze, sa portare palla nella metà campo offensiva proponendosi spesso quasi come un regista avanzato. 
Avrebbe potuto fare la mezz'ala e forse anche il trequartista.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> 12 milioni, una cifra ridicola, praticamente parte a fine mercato. Si parla di stipendio da meno di 2 milioni + bonus.
> 
> Io non ci credo mai che a luglio la condizioni dell'operazione sarebbero state tanto diverse, è assurdo che abbiamo perso un mese dietro a VERETOUT e non si è andati a prendere questo ragazzo qui.
> 
> ...



Questi giocatori della Bundesliga sono intoccabili, come Arp o Gnabry.
Se li vuole una squadra straniera chiedono 50 milioni.


----------



## Shmuk (18 Agosto 2019)

La Juve di Germania eccalalà...


----------



## uolfetto (18 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questi giocatori della Bundesliga sono intoccabili, come Arp o Gnabry.
> Se li vuole una squadra straniera chiedono 50 milioni.



perchè però, cosa c'è sotto questo atteggiamento?


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> perchè però, cosa c'è sotto questo atteggiamento?



Non lo so ma è cosi in Bundes. 
Quando ci sono trattative tra squadre tedesche, soprattutto Bayern le cifre sono sempre bassissime se non addirittura a parametro zero, quando invece cedono all'estero sono salassi.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dopo Coutinho e Perisic altro colpo in casa Bayern, che con una trattativa lampo si aggiudica Michael Cuisance dal Borussia Monchengladbach per 12 milioni di euro.



Il Bayern ha il monopolio su tutto il mercato in Germania. Stavolta è proprio inutile “ci poteva pensare il Milan”. Avrebbero chiesto 40 mln.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> perchè però, cosa c'è sotto questo atteggiamento?


Ma niente, nell’ultima stagione è stato impiegato scarsamente. Gran talento, ma ancora acerbo. Personalmente però a 12 milioni è una scommessa che avrei fatto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern ha il monopolio su tutto il mercato in Germania. Stavolta è proprio inutile “ci poteva pensare il Milan”. Avrebbero chiesto 40 mln.


Se fosse così, la Juve non avrebbe mai potuto prendere Vidal a 10 milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se fosse così, la Juve non avrebbe mai potuto prendere Vidal a 10 milioni.



Beh parliamo di 8 anni fa. Qualcosa è cambiato da allora. Tipo il Bayern fa gli affari mentre per dire il BVB già paga cartellini più congrui.


----------



## Kdkobain (18 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se fosse così, la Juve non avrebbe mai potuto prendere Vidal a 10 milioni.



Invece si, perchè Vidal era stato scartato dal Bayer che aveva ripiegato su altri profili ritenendolo non adatto....poi qualche anno dopo direi ci hanno ripensato XD

Il mercato tedesco interno è completamente controllato dal Bayern, che solitamente sfrutta la sua influenza per portare a scadenza i migliori talenti del campionato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Agosto 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Invece si, perchè Vidal era stato scartato dal Bayer che aveva ripiegato su altri profili ritenendolo non adatto....poi qualche anno dopo direi ci hanno ripensato XD
> 
> Il mercato tedesco interno è completamente controllato dal Bayern, che solitamente sfrutta la sua influenza per portare a scadenza i migliori talenti del campionato.


Ricordi male, il Bayern c’era eccome su Vidal, tanto è vero che Rummenigge accusò il giocatore di aver promesso che avrebbe firmato per il Bayern e lo definì immorale. Ci dovrebbe essere ancora l’intervista in rete da qualche parte, basta che fai una ricerca.
Sui parametri zero in Germania è indubbio che il Bayern abbia un canale preferenziale, su questo sono d’accordo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh parliamo di 8 anni fa. Qualcosa è cambiato da allora. Tipo il Bayern fa gli affari mentre per dire il BVB già paga cartellini più congrui.


Il Bayern sui parametri zero è convincente, basta pensare a Goretzka o Lewa.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern sui parametri zero è convincente, basta pensare a Goretzka o Lewa.



Beh parliamo di una delle 4-5 big mondiali. Società poi florida, ricca e sana, senza peraltro la presenza dell’arabo o oligarca russo di turno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh parliamo di una delle 4-5 big mondiali. Società poi florida, ricca e sana, senza peraltro la presenza dell’arabo o oligarca russo di turno.


Società che opera sempre in modo molto oculato, mi piace il loro modello e mi piacerebbe se riuscissimo a replicarlo. Anche se francamente l’ideale sarebbe avere gli osservatori del BVB e la capacità economica del Bayern.


----------



## Goro (19 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dopo Coutinho e Perisic altro colpo in casa Bayern, che con una trattativa lampo si aggiudica Michael Cuisance dal Borussia Monchengladbach per 12 milioni di euro.



Se promettono tanto, non li vogliamo... tranquille big d'europa, che stiamo tornando


----------

